# Civil Service Test Score Release Date: Sept 2nd



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

I was on the HRD website yesterday and it seems as thought they will be mailing the scores out on Sept 2nd. The list is due out in the beginning of October. Of course, I will only believe that info when I have the score in my greasy mitts... HeHeHe!!!


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

True that. Iv'e been waiting since July 1 when I thought they were originally due out. Any ideas on how many Boston will be hiring?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

No idea on how many to Boston. It seems like whenever I try to get input from municipalities on how many new hires to expect, I always get different answers, even within departments. I guess the only thing I can do is wait it out........ Of course by now, most of us are pros at waiting!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

H20DOG said:


> I was on the HRD website yesterday and it seems as thought they will be mailing the scores out on Sept 2nd. The list is due out in the beginning of October. Of course, I will only believe that info when I have the score in my greasy mitts... HeHeHe!!!


Not to be a stickler but I though it said list established NOV 1st? In any event Now we know....TWO weeks from tomorrow


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I will have my full time certification in November from Vermont. I still have residency in my hometown in MA and took the last CS exam. Anyone know how i go about getting in touch with HR to submit my proof of out of state certification? Does CS towns even except out of state cert? I currently have a temporary apartment in VT but I am still listed as a MA resident. I don't plan on leaving VT but I just want to have a backup plan in place since the list is good for two years.


----------



## drewpopo (Dec 21, 2002)

exam acores mow on hrd web site


----------



## pablo (Apr 15, 2005)

I dont think you would get the extra point on the exam,unless you were certified prior to taking the exam.


----------

